# IntelBurnTest Question



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok so I ran IBT on High and passed all the tests with my CPU at 3.61 GHz @ 1.280V as you can see in the screen. While on Maximum I get a BSOD on 2nd test. 

My question is, realistically speaking, will I ever force my CPU to that to make it crash? I think its stable enough for any activity as it is. Any thoughts? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 18, 2010)

there is just one more try for be sure 100%, try prime 95 for a while and no other try u need after that


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2010)

Maximum uses more ram than high...check ram/mem controller for stability issues.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> there is just one more try for be sure 100%, try prime 95 for a while and no other try u need after that



I would disagree. I ran prime for a few hours, it seemed stable. THEN, I ran IntelBurnTest for 5 min and it BSOD. Plus you can see how far it pushes it because of the temps got up 5-10c more then in p95. Ty though, i will do that.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 18, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> I would disagree. I ran prime for a few hours, it seemed stable. THEN, I ran IntelBurnTest for 5 min and it BSOD. Plus you can see how far it pushes it because of the temps got up 5-10c more then in p95. Ty though, i will do that.



what you looking for first, stability or max temps
stability u need prime 95 test, if it's pass so your system is stable, there are other stuff u can try for stability tests like wprime and super-pi but nothing replace prime 95 test.
for max temps Intel burn test can do the job but this test some kind Exaggerated nothing can reach max temps of prime 95 test, so there is no need to depend on intel burn test, but at last everything up to you


----------



## EwX (Jul 18, 2010)

100 IntelBurnTest passes set at HIGH stress level will tell you,if your CPU is REALLY stable 

On the other hand, IBT is extremely harsh on the CPU and realistically i doubt you'll ever reach that kind of stress level with your daily apps.

Try OCCT test set at HIGH priority for a few hours (6h will do).
OCCT test stands between Prime95 and IBT i'd say  , it's practical.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm not as picky as others but If my OC would pass IBT on Normal then I was happy.

To this day *I have never had* any hard lock ups, freezes, crashes, stutters with any OC I ran that that only passed the "normal" test.

This was with an i7 920 @ 4ghz ran 24/7 for half a year but couldnt pass the 5th part of the high test yet it ran solid with everything I threw at it and never once crashed, an i5 750 @ 3.6ghz that ran 24/7 and an AMD 720BE at 3.6ghz that ran 24/7... both no issues after passing the standard test.

If it passed "standard/normal" I went on with my life and never had any issues..*If sometime down the road you start seeing instability during real world use then just try to figure out a way to fix it*... *imo that is much better for your processor than running countless number of high heat stress tests* on IBT while trying to get it to pass the more "extreme" test methods..

In my experience, the goal in IBT was passing "standard" and it was proof enough for me that I could start using my PC.. and like I said before.. no issues whatsoever and any benches I ran didn't show any inconsistencies when comparing my system to another of a similar speed.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

EwX said:


> 100 IntelBurnTest passes set at HIGH stress level will tell you,if your CPU is REALLY stable
> 
> On the other hand, IBT is extremely harsh on the CPU and realistically i doubt you'll ever reach that kind of stress level with your daily apps.
> 
> ...



Thats exactly my point. There is no game or app on earth that would stress my cpu to that extent. 

I do have OCCT btw


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Maybe I'm not as picky as others but If my OC would pass IBT on Normal then I was happy.
> 
> To this day *I have never had* any hard lock ups, freezes, crashes, stutters with any OC I ran that that only passed the "normal" test.
> 
> ...




Yeah i guess im not that obsessed of the stability of my cpu to run some stress proggy for 24 hours.. I think if it passes high im ok.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 18, 2010)

I've found unless my system is stable in IBT max, prime, and OCCT I will eventually get a program or pc crash. Don't do half-assed stability. A lot of people are bothered when they see some guy saying hes running 4.5 GHz 24/7 with the same cpu as them and yet they can't attain the same. Well frankly that's often because it wasn't stable for the other guy either, they just didn't do serious stability testing. Most of them even discover this after a few weeks and downclock later but just don't update their specs. i7 for example will post seriously undervolted and run fine for most things. I could be an idiot and run 4 Ghz under 1.2v even though it takes 1.256 to really do it right and just pretend all these random program crashes are the programmers fault.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've found unless my system is stable in IBT max, prime, and OCCT I will eventually get a program or pc crash. Don't do half-assed stability. A lot of people are bothered when they see some guy saying hes running 4.5 GHz 24/7 with the same cpu as them and yet they can't attain the same. Well frankly that's often because it wasn't stable for the other guy either, they just didn't do serious stability testing. Most of them even discover this after a few weeks and downclock later but just don't update their specs. i7 for example will post seriously undervolted and run fine for most things. I could be an idiot and run 4 Ghz under 1.2v even though it takes 1.256 to really do it right and just pretend all these random program crashes are the programmers fault.




Definitely. Plus, every single cpu is different, thus will OC differently then others. Good thought though


----------



## stasio (Aug 21, 2011)

*IntelBurnTest v2.52*

http://www.xgamingstudio.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip

- Linpack binaries updated (7-29) + patched for AMD CPUs
- Branding update for Xtreme Gaming Studio


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 25, 2011)

Intel burn test is more than enough for 99% of what people do with their processors. Prime95 (IMO), is a waste of time.. _literally_. 
I don't have time to wait 5+ hours for Prime95 to "prove" that my rig is stable when I can do the same in under 30 min with IBT.

And I still stand by my claim, if it can't pass IBT, it isn't stable. IBT is more truthful than Prime95 in my experiences. I've passed 8+ hours with Prime before, only to run IBT for 5 runs and have it fail. So, you see where I stand on that one.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've found unless my system is stable in IBT max, prime, and OCCT I will eventually get a program or pc crash.



And guaranteed, it will be at the worst possible time...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 26, 2011)

^ Because he abused it to hell running 100's of hours of stress testing.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh! the irony of life lol


----------



## death row gaming (Aug 26, 2011)

id say a hour max on maximum settings.


----------

